# Seabright hen is crowing ?



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

My hen is trying to crow thats the second time one of my hens is trying to crow any ideas ?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Do you currently have a rooster? I have heard that a hen can take over the role.


----------



## Shann0 (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm sorry I have no idea about your hen crowing but I just wanted to say I want a seabright SO bad!! Do you have any pics??


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

No rooster , i will upload pics when i can


----------



## serama04 (Nov 6, 2013)

ChickenJohn said:


> No rooster , i will upload pics when i can


she is just doing it to show she is queen of the coop get a roo and she probably will stop


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)




----------

